# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä  heinäkuu 2015

## killerpop

2.7.

Länsilinjat #23/2

----------


## Lahti 402

8.7.

LL #3/2

----------


## Bussimies

27.7.

LL #99 / 2

----------


## Precise

> 27.7.
> 
> LL #99 / 2


27.7.

Myös LL #100/2

----------


## Elias

28.7.

Länsilinjat #100/2
TKL #260/31
TKL #261/5

----------


## make228

31.7.2015

Paunu #72/10

----------

